# Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?



## tobi79 (4. März 2007)

Hallo!
Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Und zwar möchte ich gerne wissen,wie ich für Raubfische,speziell Hecht und Zander die Bremse richtig einstelle?Ich lese immer das das einstellen das A und O ist.
Das wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist,fast kein Fisch verloren gehen kann?Wie sollte ich sie einstellen?
Bin Euch für Tips sehr dankbar.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## esox_105 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



tobi79 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?
> Und zwar möchte ich gerne wissen,wie ich für Raubfische,speziell Hecht und Zander die Bremse richtig einstelle?Ich lese immer das das einstellen das A und O ist.
> Das wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist,fast kein Fisch verloren gehen kann?Wie sollte ich sie einstellen?
> ...


 
Das kommt ganz auf die Situation an, und mit was für einer Rute man fischt und welche Schnur man benutz.

Aber lieber die Bremse etwas weicher eingestellt, als zu weit geschlossen.


----------



## Trolldoc (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Moin, Moin,

also, ich stelle meine Bremse immer ganz fest! Das mache ich nicht, weil ich keine Ahnung habe:q, sondern damit jeder Anschlag auch durch kommt und der Haken ins harte Maul eindringt. Danach stelle ich die Bremse so ein wie ich es brauche.

Gruß

Sven​


----------



## Hefti (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Moinsen
Ich stelle meine Bremse immer so ein, dass ich gerade noch die Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kann.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Also ganz zu würde ich die Bremse auf keinen Fall machen , die Bremse sollte immer so eingestellt sein das es nicht möglich ist das die Schnur reißt .

Als grundeinstellung darf die bremse aber auch nicht zu locker sein , schließlich will man auf große Entfernung nen Anschlag durchbringen ohne das dabei gleich die bremse aufkreischt und den Anschlag abpuffert .

Hat das mit dem Anschlagen geklappt und hängt der Fisch gehts weiter .
Sind jetzt Hindernisse im Weg , oder ist es ein kleiner Fisch der Schnell raus soll dreht man die Bremse wieder zu , aber wieder maximal so das die Schnur in keinem Fall reißen kann .
So kann man mit maximalen Druck den Fisch von hindernissen abhalten / rausholen .

Hat der Fisch dagegen im Freiwasser gebissen oder sind keine Hindernisse in der nähe , kann man den Fisch ruhig draußen Drillen , dazu dreht man die bremse etwas auf , sie sollte aber immernoch soweit zu sein das man ordentlich Druck auf den Fisch ausüben kann .

Ein Zwischending ist es die bremse etwas weiter aufzulassen , und wenn es nötig ist etwas mehr Kraft auszuüben einfach die Spule mit der hand zu bremsen . 
Mache ich auch gerne um in der Endphase des Drills den Fisch in den kescher zu bekommen .


----------



## tobi79 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Danke Euch erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.
Da weiss ich schonmal bisschen mehr.
gruss
tobi


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Die Bremse musst du etwas nach Gefühl einstellen. Der Fisch soll mit Mühe, aber sofort Schnur nehmen können.

Nach ganz fest kommt sofort ab. 


Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du einen zweiten Mann dabei hast. Einer hält die Rute fest der andere zieht langsam am Köder. Wenn sich jetzt mit etwas Mühe Schnur abziehen läßt, dann ist die Bremse richtig eingestellt.

Wie Kochtoppangler sagte, kann man das variieren. Fischt du in einem hindernisreichen Gewässer, in dem der Fisch unbedingt hart gedrillt werden muss, dann stellst du die Bremse noch etwas fester ein.

Ist dagegen das Gewässer frei, darf es auch ruhig etwas weicher sein.

Mit dem Anhieb hat das nicht viel zu tun, wenn du ausreichend scharfe Haken und geflochtene Schnur fischt, dann reicht ein kurzer Ruck um den Fisch fest zu haben.

Uli


----------



## Talbot (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Nabend,
meine Methode(aber jedem das seine), Bremse erst mal weich einstellen, Anschlag erfolgt mit der Schnur zwischen Finger und Rute. Danach beim Drillen rantasten, also Bremse härter stellen.
Das gilt allerdings nur für das Ansitzangeln(Posenangeln), Spinnfischen? kommen bestimmt noch Antworten, kann ich nicht viel zu sagen.


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Gerade beim Hechtfischen ist eine zu hart eingestellte Bremse sehr nachteilig, weil die Hechte dann sehr schnell zum Luftsprung verführt werden und sich losschütteln. Ich habe die Bremse auch lieber etwas weicher eingestellt und übe bei Bedarf mit dem Zeigefinger auf der Spule etwas mehr Druck aus. Gerade in der Endphase des Drills größerer Räuber kann man mitunter so seine böse Überraschung erleben, wenn die Bremse zu fest eingestellt ist.... 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## arno (4. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Moin.
Ob Spinnfischen oder  Köfifischen  auf Hecht oder Zander.
Die Bremse ist immer so eingestellt, das ich mit Mühe Schnur abziehen kann.
Ausnahme ist der Friedfisch, da stelle ich die Bremse natürlich etwas lockerer, ich will ja nicht, das der Fisch beim Anschlag in meinem Gesicht landet!
Außerdem hat der Friedfisch ein weicheres Maul!
Das gleich natürlich auch bei Barschen!

Danach kann ich die bremse wieder lockern und den Fisch nach den begebenheiten ausdrillen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Die Bremse an meinen Rollen ist immer sehr weich eingestellt. Die Zugkraft bei der die Bremse nachgibt beträgt in etwa die Hälfte der Tragkraft. Beim Anschlag und auch beim Drill wird mit dem Finger am Spulenrand gebremst. Das funktioniert bestens, wenn man den Fisch nicht über die Rolle drillt, sondern durch pumpen. Beim Hochheben der Rute den Finger auf die Spule, dann die Rute senken und schnell einkurbeln. 
Es ist immer suboptimal, wenn man während des Drills die Bremse verstellen muß. Zu schnell hat man zu fest angezogen.
Ein weiterer Punkt, insbesondere bei sehr schweren Fischen oder sehr dünnen Schnüren ist der Trägheitsmoment. Um den Wiederstand der Bremse zu überwinden ist eine viel größere Kraft notwendig, als wenn die Spule bereits in Bewegung ist. 
Der Trägheitsmoment ist um so größer, je geringer der Spulendurchmesser ist, bzw. je mehr Schnur bereits draußen ist. 
Heißt, eine bei gefüllter Spule auf fast die Tragkraft der Schnur eingestellte Bremse ist viel zu fest, wenn der Fisch bereits eine große Menge Schnur abgezogen hat.
Letztlich gehen sehr viele Fische beim landen verloren. In einer Hand das Landegerät, in der anderen die Rute, und mit der dritten die Bremse verstellen ? Also besser von vornherein sehr weich einstellen.

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Im Fließgewässer habe ich die Bremse fast zu, ich drille dann sehr hart, lieber springt der Hecht, als dass er Schnur nimmt und 30 cm links oder rechts wieder im Hindernis steht.
Allerdings ermüdet der Hecht sehr schnell, wenn man in hart aus der Strömung drillt. Zur Sicherheit gegen Bruch habe ich aber dann selbstverständlich stärkeres Gerät.

Ansonsten habe ich zum Anschlag noch hart eingestellt und dann drehe ich die Bremse auf weich und bremse mit dem Finger auf der Spule. Da habe ich wesentlich mehr Gefühl für den Fisch und der Drill macht viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Living Dead (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Die Bremse ist bei mir so eingestellt, dass die Schnur so gerade ncih reißt! Also ziemlich hart. Drillen tu ich dann über den Rücklauf der Rolle !


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Drillen tu ich dann über den Rücklauf der Rolle !


 
Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Wie geht das denn?#c


----------



## NorbertF (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie gemacht. Wie geht das denn?#c



Spinnfischen = Bremse fast komplett zu.
Drillen ohne Bremse ist deutlich besser, aber etwas ungemütlich zu fischen. Der Vorteil dabei ist dass wenn man rückwärtskurbelt die Schnur nicht verdrallt.
Schnur abziehen über die Bremse und dann wieder reinkurbeln und wieder Abzug und wieder rein etc. ==>> Riesenschnurdrall.
Kannst du mal ausprobieren, male mal eine Seite der Schnur zB rot an und dann zieh die paar gefärbten Meter durch die Bremse ab, wickel wieder auf, das ganze so 5 mal, wunderbares Spiralenmuster.
Ausserdem kann man beim Rückwärtskurbeln die Drillkraft selber bestimmen und nicht die Bremse. In England zB drillt fast kein Mensch mit der Bremse.
Unten an der Rolle ist ein kleiner Hebel, da kannst die Rücklaufsperre ausschalten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Beim Spinnfischen ist meine Bremse so eingestellt dass beim Anhieb (durch die Federung der Rute und die Trägheit der Rolle) geradeso nichts in Bewegung kommt. Ist der Druck auf den Fisch zu stark, senke ich die Rute ein wenig, so dass die Aktion der Rute abgeschwächt wird und der Fisch die Bremse in Bewegung bringen kann..wenn der Druck nachlässt Rute wieder hoch usw. ich verstelle die Bremse nur sehr ungern während des Drills weil man durch das gefummel ganz schnell aus der Konzentration gebracht werden kann..
Natürlich darf die Bremse nicht völlig zu sein weil ein Schnurbruch oder Ausschlitzen des Hakens bei einem starken Fisch sonst vorprogrammiert ist, genausowenig aber sollte sie zu weich sein weil sonst  der Anhieb nicht sitzt.
Ach ja denk dran vor dem Angeln mal etwas schnur über die Bremse ab zu ziehen da diese nach längerer Standzeit erstmal "hängt" was zu unangenehmen Überraschungen führen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Da ich zum einen gerne möglichst schnell drille, zum anderen nicht die ultraharten Ruten nutze, gehe ich wie folgt vor:

Die Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass die Rolle bei deutlicher Belastung der Rute gerade Schnur freigibt.

Denn solange die Flexibilität der Rute reicht, um Fluchten des Fisches abzufedern, kriegt er keinen Millimeter Schnur.

Und wie schon Wallerschreck schrieb, kriegt man damit auch jeden Anhieb ins härteste Maul durch.

Bei einer zu leicht eingestellten Bremse muss der Fisch ja wesentlich weniger Kraft aufwenden, um Schnur von der Rolle zu ziehen, was dann zu einer langsameren Ermüdung und damit zu einem längeren Drill führt.

Je länger ein Drill dauert, desto mehr Möglichkeiten hat aber ein Fisch um sich zu verabschieden.

Dennoch kann es immer vorkommen, das man je nach Drillsituation die Bremseinstellung verändern muss - stärker oder leichter.

Mit meiner genannten Bremseinstellung komme ich jedoch bei über 90% der Drills ohne nachregulieren zurecht.

Daher werde ich, bis mich jemand eines Besseren belehrt, erstmal dabei bleiben.


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich zum einen gerne möglichst schnell drille, zum anderen nicht die ultraharten Ruten nutze, gehe ich wie folgt vor:
> 
> Die Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass die Rolle bei deutlicher Belastung der Rute gerade Schnur freigibt.
> 
> ...


 

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!
stell die bremse so ein,dass du mit etwas stärkerem Ziehen die Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kannst.So puffert deine Rute die Fluchten und wenn der Fisch zu stark zieht,gibt deine Rolle etwas Schnur frei.
mfg Andy


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



> stell die bremse so ein,dass du mit etwas stärkerem Ziehen die Schnur von der Rolle ziehen kannst


WICHTIG!!
Bei der Bremseinstellung nicht einfach die Schnur direkt von der Rolle ziehen!

Bei der direkten Kraftübertragung kann es sonst vorkommen, dass die Rolle im Drill auch bei voller Rutenbelastung keine Schnur freigibt, da dabei weniger Kraft übertragen wird als beim direkten Zug (ohne Rute) auf die Rolle.

Also immer (so mache ich es) den Köder irgendwo an einem Baum o. ä. einhängen, sich dann in die Rute legen, wenn die dann richtig schön belastet ist, muss die Rolle dann auch Schnur freigeben.


----------



## esox82 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WICHTIG!!
> Bei der Bremseinstellung nicht einfach die Schnur direkt von der Rolle ziehen!
> 
> Bei der direkten Kraftübertragung kann es sonst vorkommen, dass die Rolle im Drill auch bei voller Rutenbelastung keine Schnur freigibt, da dabei weniger Kraft übertragen wird als beim direkten Zug (ohne Rute) auf die Rolle.
> ...


 
danke für den tipp,werde es beim nächsten mal ausprobieren
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Falls du Probleme im Drill bekommen solltest, dann kannst du die Bremse ja wieder ein wenig lockern

mfg Flo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (5. März 2007)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Jopp Drill über den Rücklauf ist ebenfalls ne gute Methode , würd ich allerdings Anfängern mit wenig Drillerfahrung nicht empfehlen , da man da auch ziehmlich viel falsch machen kann ...


----------



## Trollwut (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Jan32 schrieb:


> Steht irgendwo geschrieben das die Bremse nach dem Angeln zurückgesetzt werden muss ?



Nö.
Bei mir steht die Bremseinstellung, wie ich sie zuletzt benutzt hatte.
Während dem Fischen ist die Bremse ziemlich geschlossen, um nen Anschlag ordentlich durch zu bekommen.
Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier lockere ich dann aber die Einstellung stark. Bei mir kann der Fisch jederzeit Schnur nehmen. Das liegt daran dass bei mir die meisten Fische bisher bei zu harter Bremse ausgestiegen sind, weil wohl nur in Haut und nicht im Knochen gehakt. Fische, die sich irgendwo festgesetzt haben, hatte ich bisher noch nicht.

Lediglich wenn ich merke, dass ich nen Waller gehakt hab, bleibt die Bremse zu, denn unter Umständen brauchst hier im Drill jeden Meter Schnur.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



> Bisher habe ich nach dem Angeln die Rollenbremse immer wieder auf weich gestellt



Es ist auch sinnvoll die Bremse nach dem Angeln zu lösen, dies schont die noch in vielen Rollenbremsen verwendeten Filzscheiben und vermeidet, das sie bei längerer Lagerung miteinander verkleben und sich plattdrücken.
Auch die unter dem Bremsknopf sitzende Feder fühlt sich entspannt besser, als mit Druck drauf, wenn die Rolle über längere Zeit gelagert wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Teichbubi (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist auch sinnvoll die Bremse nach dem Angeln zu lösen, dies schont die noch in vielen Rollenbremsen verwendeten Filzscheiben und vermeidet, das sie bei längerer Lagerung miteinander verkleben und sich plattdrücken.
> Auch die unter dem Bremsknopf sitzende Feder fühlt sich entspannt besser, als mit Druck drauf, wenn die Rolle über längere Zeit gelagert wird!
> 
> Jürgen



Dankeschön für den Tipp! Davon habe ich vorher nie gehört.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



> Dankeschön für den Tipp! Davon habe ich vorher nie gehört



Bitte gern geschehen!
Ich vergesse das auch schon mal, allerdings bei Rollen die selten benutzt werden und manchmal ewig rumliegen, ist es schon angesagt.
So hatte ich mal eine Rolle lange Zeit hinter einem Fenster liegen, wo sie noch zusätzlich einige Temperaturgrade zu ertragen hatte, mit zugedrehter Bremse natürlich.
Da war die Bremse total fertig, die Scheiben verklebt, ausgehärtet und platt gedrückt.
Wie sich moderne Carbonbremsen verhalten weiß ich nicht, aber zumindest die Feder wird sich über Entspannung freuen!

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

#6hat Jürgen super erklärt,
       Aber zum Thema richtig einstellen-es ist so richtig
 wie du am besten damit klar kommst.#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Neueinstellung geht doch ratzfatz von der Hand.

Wer seine Kombo(s) aus dem Effeff kennt,erledigt das in weniger als 10 Sekunden rein nach Gefühl.

Hatte wie Jürgen auch mal eine Rolle(allerdings Heckbremse) übersehen,nach knapp 6 Monaten "zu" musste da echt der Werkzeugkasten +neue Scheiben ran..digitale Bremswirkung 0(zu) oder 1(komplett auf),mehr Einstellung war nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Forellenfriedel (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

beim leicht spinnfischen z.b. auf forellen hab ich die bremse so weit geschlossen dass sie beim anhieb nicht gleich schnur frei gibt. 
am besten mal auswerfen und mit recht locker eingestellten bremse einen anhieb "antäuschen" und je nach dem ob die bremse noch schnur frei gibt etwas zu drehen bis sie eben das nicht mehr tut. kommt natürlich auch immer auf den wasserwiderstand deines kunstköders an... so mach ich das jedenfalls evtl hilft dir ja das


----------



## Allroundprofi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Wichtig ist Hindernisse , Schnurstärke , Fischgröße und maximal ausübbarer Druck in die Bremskraft mit einzubeziehen


----------



## Dakarangus (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*



Allroundprofi schrieb:


> Wichtig ist Hindernisse , Schnurstärke , Fischgröße und maximal ausübbarer Druck in die Bremskraft mit einzubeziehen



Und genau deshalb ist es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht möglich die bremse schon vorab zuhause einzustellen, das muß während des Drill eh noch korrigiert und den Faktoren angepasst werden.

Ich verstelle immer während des Drill die bremse, spätestens wenn der Fisch kurz vor dem Kescher ist öffne ich die bremse falls er eine letzte Flucht macht


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bremse für Raubfisch richtig einstellen?*

Ich machs immer noch so:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ich zum einen gerne möglichst schnell drille, zum anderen nicht die ultraharten Ruten nutze, gehe ich wie folgt vor:
> 
> Die Bremse wird so eingestellt, dass die Rolle bei deutlicher Belastung der Rute gerade Schnur freigibt.
> 
> ...


----------

